# Solved: Backtrack 3 live cd not working!



## s_gowtham (Sep 26, 2010)

Hai ,I recently downloaded Backtrack 3 and i am unable to start KDE here is the error log.

X Window System Version 1.3.0
Release Date: 19 April 2007
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 1.3
Build Operating System: Slackware 12.0 Slackware Linux Project
Current Operating System: Linux bt 2.6.21.5 #4 SMP Thu Apr 10 04:23:56 GMT 2008 i686
Build Date: 09 May 2007
Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
to make sure that you have the latest version.
Module Loader present
Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Dec 10 04:21:33 2010
(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"
(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)
(**) | |-->Monitor "Monitor0"
(**) | |-->Device "Card0"
(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"
(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"
(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.
Entry deleted from font path.
(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1" does not exist.
Entry deleted from font path.
(**) FontPath set to:
/usr/share/fonts/TTF,
/usr/share/fonts/misc,
/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled
(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"
(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"
(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (Connection refused)
(II) Open APM successful
(II) Loader magic: 0x81dcd60
(II) Module ABI versions:
X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3
X.Org Video Driver: 1.2
X.Org XInput driver : 0.7
X.Org Server Extension : 0.3
X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5
(II) Loader running on linux
(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libpcidata.so
(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0
ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2
(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)
(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,7124 card 8086,7124 rev 03 class 06,00,00 hdr 00
(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 8086,7125 card 8086,7125 rev 03 class 03,00,00 hdr 00
(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,2418 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,04,00 hdr 01
(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,2410 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,01,00 hdr 80
(II) PCI: 00:1f:1: chip 8086,2411 card 8086,2411 rev 02 class 01,01,80 hdr 00
(II) PCI: 00:1f:2: chip 8086,2412 card 8086,2412 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00
(II) PCI: 00:1f:3: chip 8086,2413 card 8086,2413 rev 02 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00
(II) PCI: 00:1f:5: chip 8086,2415 card 414c,4326 rev 02 class 04,01,00 hdr 00
(II) PCI: End of PCI scan
(II) Intel Bridge workaround enabled
(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:
(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)
(II) Bus 0 I/O range:
[0] -1 0 0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX*
(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:
[0] -1 0 0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX
(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:
[0] -1 0 0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX
(II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:
(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0006 (VGA_EN is cleared)
(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:
(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)
(--) PCI:*(0:1:0) Intel Corporation 82810E DC-133 CGC [Chipset Graphics Controller] rev 3, Mem @ 0xd0000000/26, 0xd4000000/19
(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are
[0] -1 0 0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX
[1] -1 0 0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX
(II) OS-reported resource ranges:
[0] -1 0 0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MXE(B)
[1] -1 0 0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX
[2] -1 0 0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX
[3] -1 0 0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX
[4] -1 0 0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX
[5] -1 0 0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX
(II) Active PCI resource ranges:
[0] -1 0 0xd4000000 - 0xd407ffff (0x80000) MX(B)
[1] -1 0 0xd0000000 - 0xd3ffffff (0x4000000) MX(B)
[2] -1 0 0x0000d800 - 0x0000d83f (0x40) IX
[3] -1 0 0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX
[4] -1 0 0x00005000 - 0x0000500f (0x10) IX
[5] -1 0 0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX
[6] -1 0 0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX
(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:
[0] -1 0 0xd4000000 - 0xd407ffff (0x80000) MX(B)
[1] -1 0 0xd0000000 - 0xd3ffffff (0x4000000) MX(B)
[2] -1 0 0x0000d800 - 0x0000d83f (0x40) IX
[3] -1 0 0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX
[4] -1 0 0x00005000 - 0x0000500f (0x10) IX
[5] -1 0 0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX
[6] -1 0 0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX
(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:
[0] -1 0 0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MXE(B)
[1] -1 0 0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX
[2] -1 0 0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX
[3] -1 0 0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX
[4] -1 0 0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX
[5] -1 0 0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX
(II) All system resource ranges:
[0] -1 0 0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MXE(B)
[1] -1 0 0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX
[2] -1 0 0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX
[3] -1 0 0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX
[4] -1 0 0xd4000000 - 0xd407ffff (0x80000) MX(B)
[5] -1 0 0xd0000000 - 0xd3ffffff (0x4000000) MX(B)
[6] -1 0 0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX
[7] -1 0 0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX
[8] -1 0 0x0000d800 - 0x0000d83f (0x40) IX
[9] -1 0 0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX
[10] -1 0 0x00005000 - 0x0000500f (0x10) IX
[11] -1 0 0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX
[12] -1 0 0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX
(II) LoadModule: "dbe"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so
(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0
Module class: X.Org Server Extension
ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3
(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER
(II) LoadModule: "dri"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so
(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0
ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI
(II) LoadModule: "extmod"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so
(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0
Module class: X.Org Server Extension
ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3
(II) Loading extension SHAPE
(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD
(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS
(II) Loading extension SYNC
(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
(II) Loading extension XC-MISC
(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension
(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA
(II) Loading extension DPMS
(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP
(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information
(II) Loading extension XVideo
(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation
(II) Loading extension X-Resource
(II) LoadModule: "glx"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so
(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0
ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3
(==) AIGLX enabled
(II) Loading extension GLX
(II) LoadModule: "record"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so
(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.13.0
Module class: X.Org Server Extension
ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3
(II) Loading extension RECORD
(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libxtrap.so
(II) Module xtrap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0
Module class: X.Org Server Extension
ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3
(II) Loading extension DEC-XTRAP
(II) LoadModule: "freetype"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libfreetype.so
(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"
compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 2.1.0
Module class: X.Org Font Renderer
ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5
(II) Loading font FreeType
(II) LoadModule: "type1"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libtype1.so
(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.2
Module class: X.Org Font Renderer
ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5
(II) Loading font Type1
(II) LoadModule: "intel"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//intel_drv.so
(II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 2.1.0
Module class: X.Org Video Driver
ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2
(II) LoadModule: "mouse"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so
(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.1.1
Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7
(II) LoadModule: "kbd"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so
(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
compiled for 1.2.99.905, module version = 1.1.0
Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7
(II) intel: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810,
i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G,
E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, 965G, 965G, 965Q, 946GZ,
965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33
(II) Primary Device is: PCI 00:01:0
(--) Chipset i810e found
(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:
[0] -1 0 0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MXE(B)
[1] -1 0 0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX
[2] -1 0 0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX
[3] -1 0 0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX
[4] -1 0 0xd4000000 - 0xd407ffff (0x80000) MX(B)
[5] -1 0 0xd0000000 - 0xd3ffffff (0x4000000) MX(B)
[6] -1 0 0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX
[7] -1 0 0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX
[8] -1 0 0x0000d800 - 0x0000d83f (0x40) IX
[9] -1 0 0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX
[10] -1 0 0x00005000 - 0x0000500f (0x10) IX
[11] -1 0 0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX
[12] -1 0 0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX
(II) resource ranges after probing:
[0] -1 0 0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MXE(B)
[1] -1 0 0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX
[2] -1 0 0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX
[3] -1 0 0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX
[4] -1 0 0xd4000000 - 0xd407ffff (0x80000) MX(B)
[5] -1 0 0xd0000000 - 0xd3ffffff (0x4000000) MX(B)
[6] 0 0 0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS
[7] 0 0 0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS
[8] 0 0 0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS
[9] -1 0 0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX
[10] -1 0 0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX
[11] -1 0 0x0000d800 - 0x0000d83f (0x40) IX
[12] -1 0 0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX
[13] -1 0 0x00005000 - 0x0000500f (0x10) IX
[14] -1 0 0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX
[15] -1 0 0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX
[16] 0 0 0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS
[17] 0 0 0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS
(II) Setting vga for screen 0.
(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"
(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvgahw.so
(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 0.1.0
ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2
(II) intel(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section
"Screen0" for depth/fbbpp 24/32
(==) intel(0): Depth 24, (==) framebuffer bpp 32
(EE) intel(0): Given bpp (32) is not supported by i810 driver
(II) UnloadModule: "intel"
(II) UnloadModule: "vgahw"
(II) Unloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvgahw.so
(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

Fatal server error:
no screens found

I am unable to start KDE and plezzz help me.
P.S:-I am using my pen drive to boot up Backtrack 3 and Plop boot manager*


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi s_gowtham,

The latest stable release of Backtrack is 4 R2 released on November 22 - why not try that version?

Also, note: As soon as newer versions of BackTrack are released, older versions lose their support and service from the BackTrack development team.

-- Tom


----------



## lewmur (Sep 11, 2006)

Try putting 'vga=792" in the boot string.


----------



## s_gowtham (Sep 26, 2010)

> lewmur :Try putting 'vga=792" in the boot string.


It did not work lemur.
I downloaded backtrack 4 and it worked thanks


----------

